# Major is one today



## zoey2010 (Mar 19, 2010)

Today is Major's birthday, he is 1 yr old. He is a brother to Lenya.

We have been training in obedience. He has been such a wonderful addition to our home. He is 82.9 lbs of love.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Major!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy B-day handsome boy many,many years of fun and compansionship.


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Happy bday handsome....you look a lot like my Charlie. Hope you get a juicy steak as a gift


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday Major, You momma just might be having her next litter today right on your birthday!!!


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Happy Happy Happy Birthday !


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday to the big handsome guy, wishing for you many, many more. :birthday:


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday Major! Leyna says Happy Birthday Bro!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday to Handsome Major, Leyna, Pepsi and Amandi! 

:cake:


----------



## Micky (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy B'day Major and many more to come


----------



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)




----------



## benjamin1 (May 9, 2011)

happy b day and a happy many more


----------

